# V Marine Push Pole Holders



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

They are sweet looking. But Stiffy does not recommend metal holders due to breakage issues. So you may want to take that into consideration. ECC has been using them for many years now. You would think if was a very big issue. They would have stopped by now. But I think there are a few people on here that have stated issues in the past.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

2012 18 HPXV F150 500Hrs, stiffy Hybrid zero issues

2013 18 HPXV F150 SHO 289hrs, Moonlighter zero issue

Both running V-Marine since day 1

creek


----------



## grego (Oct 17, 2007)

Going on 1 1/2 years with mine and no problem's.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Good question. I was thinking of going with those on my next skiff. I have a Stiffy Extreme and it is my most prized possession. Glad to hear there have been no issues. Do they put Sea Dek on the groove of the holder where the pole slides in?


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

I turned my 1-piece Stiffy Hybrid into a two piece by owning v-marine holders and docking too close to a piling in Islamorada.

The snap of the PP sounded like a shotgun blast behind me- pretty cool.

At least now my 22' push pole fits in my garage when I unscrew the pieces!

Yes...it snapped because I was a dumbass, but we're all dumbasses sometimes, and if I had stiffy PP holders the pole would have just popped out of them instead of snapping in half. I do not own v-marine's anymore.

YMMV


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

When I picked up my G3LR at Carbon Marine they were concerned with the V-Marine holders too, there is not enough material for the pole to rest upon. I cut a radius in mine and covered it with some heavy shrink, works great. V-marine now sells a machined radius model on their site.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Both boats mentioned above have the ornignal style. The worst thing about Vmarie oringnal style (non spindle) is you have to make sure they are aligned perfectly when installing them. 

Btw the pole stays on those boats 24/7, running ocean side, running the flats, or trailering 80 mph down the road. 

85% of the time we don't even have the bungees on, while traileing on the highway long distances we put tie wraps on them. 

Creek


----------



## Eric_Glass (Aug 7, 2013)

Have 'em, push pole is a Stiffy Extreme.  Put 5 - 6 coats ("dips") of clear tool handle rubber coating on them.  Removed it from the caps when dry for looks.  Easy to get a relatively thick rubber coating that is tough and goes all the way around the spindle.  Seems to provide more cushion, may be overkill?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

Looks like V marine just released a nylon plastic version of their push pole holders. Check it out on east capes skiffs facebook or instagram page.


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

I've got them on my 18hpx and they work great. the people at V Marine are great to deal with also.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

I could make you a set of these for about 1/2 the price and they're not metal so far less risk of pole damage.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

I broke my push pole with a Nitto Terra Grappler once... I mean that tire completely smushed my push pole. Likely the last Nittos I buy.

Get some V-Marines I have had them on my skiff for 4 years and haven't had any issues.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Orrrrrr get the v marine holders NOT made of anodized aluminum! Plastic and V marine all in one. 
Andy


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

I can't convince myself to buy something that is harder and all the tension required to hold my 23' pole in place rest on 3-thin, little (1-2mm) points of a softer material.  Then you run across chop of some kind for 10-30mins while your pole vibrates on those 3 little points likely with grit and grim in between.  Sounds like a bad combination that will greatly reduce the lifespan of an already crazy-light and very thin-walled carbon/graphite/fiberglass tube. 

I'm no rocket scientist...but logic tells me that when you press a hard material against a softer material and introduce vibration, soft loses every time. To each his own [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

I run in big chop all the time (every day) and have had no problems with the aluminum holders damaging the pole. Actually the pole doesn't move at all but that's the stiffy guide, guess a different pole might behave differently but mine does ok.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

OP, if you like the looks of the V marine but are worried about breaking the pole due to metal on graphite/carbon Fiber pole get there poly holders. Look the same and function the same. 

Andy


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Anybody got any pics or price on these new poly ones? I looked on their website and could find any info.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

This is all I know. The guys at east cape posted this:



Andy


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Not available until spring next year.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

i have had them on 4 of my boats.  love em. 

I actually dont snake the pole around them, My pole is on the inside of each holder. I just use the bungees to keep it in place. I hate the bend in pole.


----------



## On Island Time (Sep 25, 2012)

Guess I should have said I was looking at the spool version. And probably should've checked the thread before I ordered them, but work got in the way. I may ask them for a set of nylon spools a well. 

Thans for all the posts guys. Now...anyone know the best place around the treasure coast to get a stiffy graphite? Seems like evryne is selling Moonlighters and Carbin Marine Poles. Maybe this should be another topic...


----------

